# Gt6000 need a wheel AND tire ????



## jrwpmw (May 16, 2014)

The wheel broke on my 2011 GT6000. Sears is covering it under warranty (except for the tire / tube). But they are shipping 8 different parts. Which means I have to get the tire on the rim, put tube in. valve on, etc.

No huge deal, but I looked everywhere and can't fine a wheel & tire assembly (e.g. tire on wheel ready to go).

I know these are often the same parts for Husquvarna, but even cross referencing I can 't find a wheel AND tire assembly ready to go. Any idea?

Here the parts lists (they are shipping parts 1-8 for the front wheel). 

Thanks!

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Riding-mower-tractor-Parts/Model-917288611/0247/1509200/1103588P/00010?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917288611#


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I'm not sure that I understand what's broken. Could you post a photo?

For example and using a white zip tie for a pointer,

Did the spindle fail?








Did the weld on the steel wheel/rim fail on either the inside, outside, or within the tire/wheel assembly where the two halves of the steel wheel were welded together?















Did the tire fail?








Did the "E" clip holding the wheel and tire assembly fail?








Did the bushing fail? *Note, two per wheel.








Or would you like to purchase a entire new wheel and tire assembly?









If you'd like to purchase a new wheel and tire, I'd think that a store like *Tractor Supply* or its equivalent would have some in stock. You'll have to reuse your old flange bushings that came with the tractor if they're still serviceable or use the ones that Sears is sending. The tractor probably came with made in the USA Carlisle Turf Saver tires, and if you purchase a cheaper imported tire for just one side, it's probably going to be at least 1/2 - 1 inch shorter. It will only make the tractor lean a bit, but it should function properly. A shorter cheaper imported tire will solely be a quality and cosmetic discrepancy, and it will not greatly affect the operation of the tractor. You may have to level your deck again if you choose to run a shorter tire on one side.

I hope this helped, but my reading comprehension _isn't_ what it should be, so I didn't fully understand your question.

By the way, _I only run tubes _on tires that give me trouble. I even go tubeless on tube type tires. Problems I've encountered that cause me to run tubes, hole in tire is too large for plug, so I patch and tube the tire. Tire will not seat on the wheel/rim due to rust/pitting or bead on tire is damaged. I see no reason to run tubes on tubeless tires unless there is mechanical damage to the tire and or rim/wheel.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## jrwpmw (May 16, 2014)

*more info*

Thanks for your help. The wheel actually came apart, the center seems to be 2 pieces. So the center hub separated from the rest of the wheel.

I can't seem to fine the rim size? Do you have any idea what wheel that is or what wheel/time combo will work?

I will check my local farm and home store too.

Thanks again


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok, that explains a lot, and I'm glad I could help. You should just need a new wheel/steel rim. A local store may have everything you need.

The tire will be 

16 x 6.50 - 8

The wheel/rim will be

8x5-3/8 Steel Wheel, 3" hub, 

_*Hold on*_, it looks like Sears is shipping you everything you need save for the tire. I am quite sure that you should have Carlisle Tire 16 x 6.50 - 8 Turf Saver tires. Reuse it! There's most likely nothing wrong with it. Wait a few days for your package to arrive, you'll see that everything you need will be inside. If you're unfamiliar with changing the tire, just take it to a tire shop, and they can do it for you. 

Good luck, 
bolillo


----------

